# Cheap magnet clearance checker



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Another good material is the plastic from many types of packaging that many everyday items come, you know the clear stuff surrounding the item we want and it takes a bomb to get it separated from the item. I cut out what is flat and save it to use as shim material as well as to check rail height etc. It usually ranges from .003 to .015 and is consistent in thickness once you get rid of any molded curves.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I mark the mags with a sharpie
drive the car around
check it
till I get a nice even faint line from front to back


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

true, same here, but I also feel for drive-ability and timing
the car should feel slow but provide amazing lap times, the the key to me!

I have had cars that felt super fast, look at the lap times and they suck

It took me a while to get used to it! drive a car and think wow I need to make it faster! then look at the lap times and see a new track record


----------

